# We LOVE our Grainmaker!



## alilcrunchi (Nov 18, 2009)

We have had it for two years now and finally put a motor on it. THAT THING GOES SOOOOOO FAST!!!! Much faster than we could crank by hand. The motor turns at 1725 rpm and is geared 6.6:1 for 260 rpm at the mill. It was not hard to crank by hand, it was just tiring when you had to grind for an hour....

We have seen posts on here of people wondering which mill to get and want to set the record straight. The Grainmaker Mill is the best mill you can get. PERIOD. They said the only thing they don't cover is if you grind gravel and wreck the burrs.:huh: LIFETIME WARRANTY!!!! They stand behind their stuff. The review written by the buff dude who could not turn it was bogus. He had it cranked WAAAAY too tight. He obviously can't read the large print instructions that come with the mill. These mills are bulletproof. We will probably get another just to have it. We will post a video of the mill in action as soon as the camera is charged. It will DRAIN the hopper. The Grainmaker Grain Mill gets our vote every day of the week. And you can't beat the price! The folks at Grainmaker are awesome. THANK YOU GRAINMAKER!!!!!
We even use it to make peanut butter.....sooooo creamy!

The last pic is the tensioner my genius husband put on the motor to keep the belt tight. It is super easy to use. He can build/fix anything. I love him.


----------



## alilcrunchi (Nov 18, 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t1vSU0OcqnA"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t1vSU0OcqnA[/ame]


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

My only question would be...if it grinds faster than the instructions recommend, does the flour get too hot? They say if it gets too hot it loses nutritional value. Other than that (and the noise, lol, but know that can't be helped) it looks great to me. 

I've been wanting to get a Grainmaker, but was afraid I couldn't crank it, after reading all the reviews. Would your husband be willing to post or make a video with directions on what kind of motor to get, where to get everything and how to mount it all up? I'm a female and honestly have no clue where to start with this, lol. Thanks for the info!


----------



## GrainMaker (Jul 20, 2011)

We love hearing from people! I believe we've seen your video online and we have added it to our favorite's list! Thank you!


----------



## stormrider27 (May 31, 2011)

Awesome job on the motor setup. For almost twice the price of a country living mill I would expect it to be the best. Still the price is way beyond what I am willing to pay. It looks great though.

Storm


----------



## GrainMaker (Jul 20, 2011)

stormrider27 said:


> Awesome job on the motor setup. For almost twice the price of a country living mill I would expect it to be the best. Still the price is way beyond what I am willing to pay. It looks great though.
> 
> Storm


We are coming out with a new smaller hand crank mill. It is Machined aluminum with a steel insert so the aluminum never touches the food. The Burr is 3.5in. It is our smaller economy mill No.35. You can check it out on out Website.

Please ask me any questions you may have.


----------

